# Newbie looking for Jam Partners



## binaryclock (Nov 13, 2010)

Hello:

I've recently started learning both the drums and guitar and would be looking for a few jam partners to practice with. I'm pretty raw so looking for someone in the same boat who is also beginning to learn to play any instrument (drums/guitar/bass.)

I will play any genres, but blues, rock, metal, alternative are my favourites.

I live in Barrie, Ontario so would be looking for people in Barrie or close to.

If you are interested, send me a PM.

Thanks!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Actually it would be better for you to have someone who is already past your point and can help lead you out of the darkness, trust me when it comes to learning there is nothing like an experieinced player to help you.Ship sorry but I am to farrrrrrrrrrrrr away or else I would take the time to help you start.


----------



## binaryclock (Nov 13, 2010)

That would be amazing, but BC is sort of far away  Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a coupla' sites to check out.
Bandmix and Overhear.
And welcome to the forum.


----------



## firstfret (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm in Barrie and would love to jam.


----------

